# EZ-Style pop up tent



## mrgrumpy (Jul 29, 2007)

I was at Wal-Mart earlier.  They had some 10x10 ez-up style pop-up tents on clearance.  I picked up 4 of them at $58.09 each.

Bill


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, what a buy.  i paid a bunch more at the local building supply, Lowe's type store.  Wonder why so cheap?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Bill
are those actually sleeping tents or the roof thingys on stillts?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jul 30, 2007)

They are on end of the year clearance special.  I was in the right place at the right time....

These are the overhead type style tents on stilts open of the four sides.....   I was looking to see if they had them on the website, but they didn't.  They are about half the normal price.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 30, 2007)

Kewl! I'll have to check it out mu boy was looking for the roof style for his patio block porch.


----------



## cool85k5 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a good price!We have one of those,got it two years ago and it has held up good.We bought it when my son was playing USSSA baseball for a traveling team,we put in up all over Georgia and Florida(Orlando) and Tennessee(Johnson City)!You can't beat it at a price like that!They also have screened sides and solid sides you can attach to them.


----------

